# Quirky things you may not know about Tesla (the man not the car)



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

He's going to solar power the earth and retire on Mars.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> He's going to solar power the earth and retire on Mars.


his name is not Tesla...its Musk.


----------

